# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Голосование по конкурсу на логотип VirusInfo

## NickGolovko

Избирательный бюллетень конкурса перед вами.

Не забывайте, что выбираете лицо нашего проекта, поэтому не торопитесь с выбором.  :Wink: 

Администрация заранее извиняется, что по техническим причинам не смогла включить все представленные варианты.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Похоже, понадобиться 2-й тур.  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Похоже, понадобиться 2-й тур.


Согласен, для шапки не очень ;( Во многих вариантах  не хватает* .info*  в конце, а идея с локатором понравилась.
Почему-то все разных размеров .

----------


## Макcим

Ну почему нельзя проголосовать за несколько вариантов?

----------


## radioelectron

А почему не внесли вот эту работу - http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=36 Мне кажется, это самый лучший вариант из тех, что я предлагал.

----------


## Ego1st

почему нету пункта, ни один из этих..? 
мне вообще ни один не понравился.. а Николай мне так и не ответил что ждет победителя, а то бы я возможно рекламщиков знакомых нагнал бы сюда..

----------


## anton_dr

Таки да. *radioelectron*. А не могли бы вы сделать, вне конкурса пока  :Smiley: ,
как здесь, но с перламутровыми пуговицами? http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=36
добавить инфо в конце, и , желательно, вариацию на тему логотипа VB, может, в другую сторону наклонить или что.




> почему нету пункта, ни один из этих..? 
> мне вообще ни один не понравился.. а Николай мне так и не ответил что ждет победителя, а то бы я возможно рекламщиков знакомых нагнал бы сюда..


Добавлен.

Победителя ждет приз. Точный типоразмер/либо сумма может остаться пока секретом?  :Smiley:  Или они без этих данных не будут делать?

----------


## Ego1st

приз понятие растяжимое, призом может быть начиная от брелка  и заканчивая тушью.. вот и интересует что такое приз и как он выглядит=)) 
просто так уже никто ничего делать небудет=))

----------


## anton_dr

Хорошо. Это будет некая сумма денег  :Smiley:  А также всеобщий почет и уважение  :Smiley:  
Какая точно, пока не смогу сказать.

----------


## radioelectron

У меня огромная просьба к администраторам - уберите, пожалуйста три первых моих варианта и вместо них представьте вот этот вариант шапки:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Ну почему нельзя проголосовать за несколько вариантов?


потому же, потому что нельзя одной ж.... сесть на 2 стула  :Wink: 
SCNR

----------


## Макcим

> потому что нельзя одной ж.... сесть на 2 стула


При желании можно  :Wink:   :lol:

----------


## anton_dr

В связи с тем, что вместо трех работ *radioelectron* выставлена другая его же работа, голоса с убранных работ перенесены на новую. Несогласные с переносом своих голосов на другую работу, могут отписаться здесь.

----------


## SuperBrat

radioelectron, было три неплохих варианта, а теперь хоббит знает что! 
@anton_dr
зачем вы такое творите? Как мне переголосовать?

----------


## RiC

У меня вопрос - за что голосуем - за логотип или за баннер ?

----------


## drongo

RiC , доброе утро  :Wink:  
*за логотип*

----------


## radioelectron

> radioelectron, было три неплохих варианта, а теперь хоббит знает что! 
> @anton_dr
> зачем вы такое творите? Как мне переголосовать?


Пусть тогда админы вычтут Ваш голос.

----------


## NickGolovko

2 SuperBrat: Вы голосовали за первый вариант, с V на щите?

----------


## SuperBrat

Да.

----------


## NickGolovko

Если хотите переголосовать, назовите вариант, и я перенесу ваш голос.

----------


## SuperBrat

> Если хотите переголосовать, назовите вариант, и я перенесу ваш голос.


Отправил вам через ЛС.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Перенес.

----------


## Alexej

radioelectron мой голос за тебя .. 5+

----------


## Вованька

пожалуйста, если ещё возможно уберите первые мои три логотипа и разместите эти. Очень поздно к Вам добрался из-за проблем со связью)

Вованька(Wowanka)

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> пожалуйста, если ещё возможно уберите первые мои три логотипа и разместите этот. Очень поздно к Вам добрался из-за проблем со связью)
> 
> Вованька(Wowanka)


+1
Первые его работы я от его имени размещал.. из-за проблем с доступностью инета.

----------


## drongo

+5 




Достойный вариант  :Wink:  Я бы за него проголосовал, если бы конечную букву сделать идеальным кругом, как внутренний так и внешний, просто локатор должен быть точным и выглядеть идеальным  :Wink:

----------


## Вованька

Дронго, учол и переделал. Спасибо)

----------


## NickGolovko

Добавлено.

Голосовавшие за другие работы участника wowanka могут обратиться с просьбой о переносе голосов.

----------


## Вованька

я хочу! на второй вариант, если можно)

----------


## drongo

> Дронго, учол и переделал. Спасибо)


Пожалуйста  :Wink:  Думаю будет ещё вариант с косметической доработкой, так как  клёпки не впопад. Видно даже на глаз, если посчитать количество клёппок   на первой букве  I, а потом на второй - I .Bроде одинаковые буквы должны быть  :Wink:

----------


## Вованька

нафиг ты сказал?! я думал не видно...)) переклепаю.

----------


## NickGolovko

Это мелочи, коллеги. Все равно логотип-победитель будет доработан.  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> RiC , доброе утро  
> *за логотип*


Тогда почему из 15 представленных на выбор вариантов 12 - баннеры ?

----------


## drongo

> Тогда почему из 15 представленных на выбор вариантов 12 - баннеры ?


это уже к "афтарам" вопрос  :Wink:

----------


## Вованька

Дронго, шоб мине админов больше не напрягать, подскажи пожалуйста, видишь ли ещё недочётов? Заранее спасибо)

----------


## NickGolovko

> Тогда почему из 15 представленных на выбор вариантов 12 - баннеры ?


Это не к нам, а к авторам.  :Smiley:  Возможно, они посчитали, что такой должна быть наша шапка.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Может администрация должна была четче формулировать то, чего хотят от авторов - вплоть до размера, тогда бы многие делали логотип, а не банер.

----------


## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

нет сомнений, что выигравший вариант станет основой нашей символики, однако в большей степени мы выбираем сейчас скорее даже дизайнера, а не работу.  :Smiley:  На основании победившего варианта будут разработаны логотип, шапка форума / сайта, значок и баннер.

----------


## Not

Я был занят своими проблемами и пропустил возможность проявить творчество!
Здесь наброски на скорую руку. (Остальное на 3 и 4й странице)
Главное выбрать концепцию а потом уже можно работать с графикой.
9.11.

Строго не судите. Повторюсь ЭТО НА СКОРУЮ РУКУ

P.S. админам.
Если Вы считаете какие либо работы недостойны внимания, удалите дабы не перегружать эту ветку. Но впринципе я просто показываю в заготовках свои мысли по этому вопросу.

----------


## SuperBrat

Not, для скорой руки совсем не плохо. Рисунок с "прицелом" мне очень понравился.

----------


## Ego1st

с веником,  зачётный=)) там пылесоса только нехватает с тряпкой половой=))

а по делу, ненадо делать ярко красочный, надо делать в цвет форума, т.е. сине-белый, а всякие красно-зеленые и остальные лучше убрать..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Веник ужасен. IMHO.

----------


## NickGolovko

2 Ego1st: ты удивительно точно выразил мою мысль.  :Smiley: 

2 DVi: вероятно, имелась в виду метла...  :Smiley:  но сути это не меняет.

----------


## pig

А я, глядя на это всё, почему-то вспоминаю эмблему Ghost Busters. Жаль, общепринятое изображение компьютерного зловреда ещё не созрело.

Из имеющегося на логотип тянут, IMHO, две вещи - щит имени radioelectron и верхняя картинка bo1 (там, где V в виде радикала).

Ещё вспомнилась эмблема известной спецслужбы - щит и меч (прицелом навеяло).

(включился поток сознания) ...из медицинско-детективной атрибутики: лупа и скальпель...

----------


## DVi

> А я, глядя на это всё, почему-то вспоминаю эмблему Ghost Busters.


Кстати, да!

----------


## Not

Тогда вот новые варианты (в виде части шапки для сайта):

Цвета можно изменить

1.  

2. 

3.  

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9. 

10. 

11. 

12. 

13. 

14. 

15. 

15. 

17. 

18. 

19.

----------


## pig

О! V as checkmark - клёво! Хороший образ - простой и узнаваемый.

----------


## Not

> Ещё вспомнилась эмблема известной спецслужбы - щит и меч (прицелом навеяло).
> (включился поток сознания) ...из медицинско-детективной атрибутики: лупа и скальпель...


 
При создании логотипов и им подобного всегда приходят ассоциации.
Этот сайт посвящен поиску, уничтожению и защите от вирусных атак. Именно по этому ассоциации, которые приходят первыми: Щит - защита, меч(прицел) - разящая сила, лупа - поиск и осмысление.
вот и получаются такие картинки. Но идеально подходящий по теме и красивый логотип может родиться только в процессе творческого поиска. И увидев какой нибуть образ, пусть даже плохо наривованный другим человеком может родиться именно тот шедевр дизайнерского творчесва, который всех устроит.
Я учел все (некоторые) замечания и выложил следующую галерею моих скромных поделок не претендующих на идеал.

----------


## RiC

> О! V as checkmark - клёво! Хороший образ - простой и узнаваемый.


Удачная находка, и симпатичная  :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Щит, имхо, уж больно избитая ассоциация...

----------


## Not

> Щит, имхо, уж больно избитая ассоциация...


Согласен. Просто я смотрю здесь народу щиты нравятся.
Скажи какая у тебя асоциация и я нарисую.

----------


## Not

> Жаль, общепринятое изображение компьютерного зловреда ещё не созрело..


Предлогаю на роль компьютерного зловреда пропиарить вот этого червяка

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> Скажи какая у тебя асcоциация и я нарисую.


Полицейская дубинка  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,- пока не увидел эмблему AVZ в увеличенном видел был уверен что что именно она там на фоне щита нарисована.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Полицейская дубинка  ,


А если без сарказма, кинь идею как тебе видется логотип столь полезного сайта.

----------


## Not



----------


## DoGMaN

Not, молоток! Очень много достойных вариантов, сразу видно что человек подкован в веб-дизайне. Я бы на месте администрации выбирал из его вариантов. Также неплохая идея у wowanka с локатором.

----------


## pig

Разработка логотипа (оно же брэндинг) и веб-дизайн - немного разные вещи. К логотипу предъявляются особые требования.

----------


## NickGolovko

Быть может, мне следует дать комментарий? 

Логотип, как его принято понимать, это:

- изображение, как правило, формата флага, т.е. ширина : высота ~ 1 : 2 или 1 : 3 максимум;

- состоит из значка (предмет, фигура, etc) и надписи;

- значок, как правило, отделен от надписи;

- шрифт надписи достаточно строгий и соразмерен изображению.

Примеры:

----------


## Not

> Быть может, мне следует дать комментарий? 
> 
> Логотип, как его принято понимать, это:
> 
> - изображение, как правило, формата флага, т.е. ширина : высота ~ 1 : 2 или 1 : 3 максимум;
> 
> - состоит из значка (предмет, фигура, etc) и надписи;
> 
> - значок, как правило, отделен от надписи;
> ...


Думаю следует уточнить относительно общепринятых понятий о логотипе.
Что такое логотип? 
 Логотип - оригинальное начертание, изображение полного или сокращенного наименования фирмы или товаров фирмы. Логотип специально разрабатывается фирмой с целью привлечения внимания к ней и к ее товарам. 
греч.Logos - слово + Typos - отпечаток
Далее:
- Формат логотипа и его пропорции ничем не ограничены (кроме здравого смысла)
- Логотипом может быть оригинальное начертание шрифта, наименования марки (фирмы), либо знаковое обозначение (рисунок).
- Шрифт может быть любым а не обязательно строгим.
- Значек может быть оттелен от текста либо являтся его частью.
 Примеры:
 
 

Главное в логотипе это простота и запоминаемость.
пример буква М у Макдональдс.

Все, что нарисовал я, является не логотипом а мыслями выраженными в рисунках (причем специально формат приближен к формату шапки сайта для того, что бы было нагляднее как это будет.) Из всего этого делается логотип. Мне лично в моих же картинка больше всего нравиться идея с перевернутым знаком вопроса и вариант с лупой.

И хотелось бы услышать пожелания каким должен быть логотип ВИРУСИНФО дябы можно было думать в правильном направлении.

P.S. Из всего, что висит на голосовании, только Bo1 представил изображения, которые в полной мере можно назвать логотипами. Единственно оба логотипа, что то очень знакомое напоминают.

----------


## Not

Ну вот Вам моя коллекция логотипов:



















Ну вот накидал вариантов.
На этом попробую остановиться иначе я завалю весь сайт картинками.  :Smiley:

----------


## Muzzle

Мне кажется не обязательно чтоб был какой-то фон,куда приятней выглядит  надпись в тёмно-синих и белых тонах.имхо
как вариант автор bo1,седьмая сверху картинка в голосовании

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Нарисовать эмблему мне слабо, но есть пара идей.
1. Можно написать на эмблеме адрес virusinfo.info продублировав слово info как отражение.
2. Слово *virus* изобразить застрявшим в паутине. Как символ того, что тут ловят вирусы с помощью WWW (глобальной паутины).

PS. Слово virus в паутине это слишком не реально. Лучше червяк, изогнувшийся в форме буквы V.

----------


## NickGolovko

2 Not: 

Выберите, пожалуйста, от 1 до 4 вариантов для помещения в голосование.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> 2 Not: 
> 
> Выберите, пожалуйста, от 1 до 4 вариантов для помещения в голосование.


Это сложно.....
Но наверное вот эти:  









А еще моим знакомым которые видели эти работы понравилось это

----------


## NickGolovko

Добавлено.

*Желающие могут обратиться с просьбой о переносе голосов.*

----------


## drongo

А мне думается поздно уже добавлять в голосование  :Wink: 
Правильней будет сделать второй тур.

----------


## Not

> Добавлено.
> 
> *Желающие могут обратиться с просьбой о переносе голосов.*


тогда мой голос за первый (мой) вариант

----------


## drongo

Not,  почему -то не увидел предложенного мною варианта на тему  моря и айсберга - По моему интересный вариант должен получиться. Ведь интернет - то же море  :Wink:  А айсберг- как бы белоснежный островок  - то есть кристально чистый.

----------


## Ego1st

У Not'a мне понравились 12 в этом посте
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...6&postcount=48
и 3 в этом
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...2&postcount=63 хотя шрифт я бы в обоих поменял..

----------


## Not

> Not, почему -то не увидел предложенного мною варианта на тему моря и айсберга - По моему интересный вариант должен получиться. Ведь интернет - то же море  А айсберг- как бы белоснежный островок - то есть кристально чистый.


Чесно говоря я не увидел такого предложения.
Но это будет сложно прорисовывать а если логотип то нужно, что то простое.
Но могу попробывать.

----------


## NickGolovko

Только полмесяца прошло, время еще есть.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

только я думаю добавлять в голосование необходимо те варианты, которые в первую очередь устроят владельцев ресурса и людей, которые помогают в его работе (хелперы, модераторы)
У всех людей видение логотипа разное. главное, что бы хозяевам нравилось.

----------


## Not

> Добавлено.
> 
> *Желающие могут обратиться с просьбой о переносе голосов.*


а мой голос не перенесли..... за

----------


## Not

Я вот думаю....... а не поменять ли в голосовании 3ю снизу на эту

----------


## anton_dr

Мне лупа больше нравится. Прошу мой голос перенести за нее  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> Мне лупа больше нравится. Прошу мой голос перенести за нее


DIY  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> А мне думается поздно уже добавлять в голосование 
> Правильней будет сделать второй тур.


 
Согласен. Думаю те 90 человек, которые голосовали ранее, врятли повторно посетят голосование.

И судя по распределению голосов, народ выбирает не логотип а шапку, а это несовсем одно и то же.

----------


## Not

> Мне лупа больше нравится. Прошу мой голос перенести за нее


Для этого надо сперва поменять картинки в голосовании :Smiley: ))))

----------


## Not

А вот смайлик зловреда

----------


## Not

Может переделать все 4 варианта ввиде шапок?
например вот так.....



или так

----------


## Not

Вот набросал на скорую руку кусок сайта для примера
http://virusinfo.ucoz.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

Будьте так добры поменять 4 снизу вариант в голосовании (1й мой вариант) на этот



а 3й снизу 92й мой вариант) на этот



должно быть разнообразие.

----------


## pig

А последняя картинка мне понравилась.

----------


## Not

> А последняя картинка мне понравилась.


последняя в голосовании?
Я все картинки повесил здесь http://virusinfo.ucoz.ru/photo/

Если кому интересно можно посмотреть.

----------


## Not

Это просто ради прикола

----------


## pig

> последняя в голосовании?


В сообщении #62.

----------


## Not

Muzzle, Класный у тебя аватар! Это и есть настоящий компьютерный зловред!
Я тебе новый аватар сварганил  :Smiley: 
лови

----------


## Not

> В сообщении #62.


62.......... :Huh:

----------


## NickGolovko

> Вот набросал на скорую руку кусок сайта для примера
> http://virusinfo.ucoz.ru/


Хм... весьма, весьма.  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

> 62..........


Виноват. #82
К сожалению, в режиме ответа с цитатой номеров не видно.

----------


## Not

> Хм... весьма, весьма.


а что конкретно "весьма"?

----------


## Muzzle

2 Not, спс за аватарку,будет настроение сменю %)

----------


## Not

> 2 Not, спс за аватарку,будет настроение сменю %)


Пожалуйста.
Но есть маленькая проблемка.....
оказалось, что у Вас здесь размер аватары не должен превышать 80х80 а я делал как обычно 100х100.
так, что либо в настройках форума надо внести изменения, либо вечером буду делать новую 80х80.

----------


## Not

Еще просьба......
можно поменять это 

на это

----------


## Not

Лови 80х80

----------


## drongo

> Еще просьба......
> можно поменять это


очень стильное оформление шрифта, мне понравилось.

----------


## Not

> очень стильное оформление шрифта, мне понравилось.


Мне тоже нравится.
Но почему то люди восновном голосуют за первый вариант в голосовании.......

----------


## drongo

Странно, но он вообще пропал - вот почему такой ажиотаж  :Wink: ))

----------


## Not

> Странно, но он вообще пропал - вот почему такой ажиотаж ))


 
Кто пропал??? :Huh:

----------


## Saule

Честно говоря, из текущих вариантов - по-настоящему не нравится ни один. 
В работе *Oleg777* - пожалуй, есть за что зацепиться (т.е. сама идея красивая, но выполнение - что-то не то).
* wowanka* - тоже что-то интересное есть (в смысле изюминка), но опять-таки что-то очень напрягает в самом исполнении.
* bo1* (синенький) - по крайней мере, действительно выглядит как логотип, а не как баннер. Аккуратно и презентабельно. Единственное, для VirusInfo - не достаточно информативно.
* bo1* (рисунок с зеленым) - на мой взгляд, без выделяющейся буквы 'R' - было бы лучше, но в целом также как и с предыдущей работой - нет самого образа.
Работы *DoGMaN* - создают совсем не то впечатление. Слишком дерзкое чтоли, не знаю.
* radioelectron* и *pt3in2* - есть стиль и приятное содержание. Не хватает лишь импульса (хотя, возможно, я и слишком придирчивая  :Smiley: ).
* fotorama*, *Shark* - откровенно напоминает халтуру (только, пожалуйста, не обижайтесь!).
* Not* - все текущие варианты создают эффект какой-то легкой потерянности основных элементов. Этот, на мой взгляд, был в несколько раз интереснее: 



В общем, это моё личное мнение. Только на всякий случай еще разок повторюсь: просьба никого, пожалуйста, не обижаться. Это я любя, честное слово!  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> создают эффект какой-то легкой потерянности основных элементов.


Скажи пожалуйста какие элементы ты считаешь основными? (без сарказма просто действительно интересно. все же пытаемся сделать хороший логотип для хорошего сайта) Нарисовать можно все, что угодно (если руки приложить).
А по поводу варианта с лупой... он действительно информативен, но как справедливо заметил NickGolovko логотип из этого рисунка никакой (хотя лично мне этот вариант нравится)
логотип должен быть простым и запоминающимся а вопрос узнаваемости это дело раскрутки и рекламы. вот эта буква V 
будет асоциироваться с этим сайтом если люди хотя бы пару раз зайдут на него. просто и запоминаемо.
Я всегда привожу общеизвестный пример:
убери с этой фотографии все кроме буквы М...... 


ты все равно узнаешь, что это и чем тут занимаются.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Saule

> ты все равно узнаешь, что это и чем тут занимаются.


Ага, узнаю. Потому что сама буква логотипа - "непотерянная", "несмазанная", "неразбавленная" чем-то еще - не знаю как еще по-русски сказать. Т.е. она сама по себе  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

(автор radioelectron) картинки не видно почему-то у меня более, раньше была.

----------


## Палыч

У меня тоже не видно. И тоже раньше была.
А причина может быть только одна -- http://imagesjack.us/ удалил картинку. Надо перезалить и ссылку подправить.

----------


## Not

> Ага, узнаю. Потому что сама буква логотипа - "непотерянная", "несмазанная", "неразбавленная" чем-то еще - не знаю как еще по-русски сказать. Т.е. она сама по себе


Если сделать например букву V не разбавленную, то будет не ясно зачем эта буква, нафига ее в шапку сайта вставили.
И макдональдс сейчас имеет узнаваемую букву а несколько десятков лет назад никто бы и не понял, чевой то за буква.

А если конструктивно мыслить, скажи как видишь логотип?

----------


## Saule

> Если сделать например букву V не разбавленную, то будет не ясно зачем эта буква, нафига ее в шапку сайта вставили.


А мне и сейчас не совсем ясно, зачем эта буква там отдельно нужна. Может быть играть нужно с реально существующими в словах?  :Smiley: 
В противном случае это должно быть что-то нейтральное (т.е. не буква). Но при этом максимально простое (как критерий по-настоящему удачного логотипа: любой человек, плюс-минус дружащий с карандашом, должен быть в состоянии его повторить - как тот же McDonald's, к примеру, или Mercedes-Benz).

----------


## Not

> А мне и сейчас не совсем ясно, зачем эта буква там отдельно нужна. Может быть играть нужно с реально существующими в словах?


и какой должна быть буква?
Можно поставить этот знак вместо первой буквы V в этом варианте.


Есть еще мысли с буквой "N" но тогда логотип однозначно будет единой частью со словом, а так можно и без слова обыграть будет.

Я делал варианты когда первая буква была в виде галочки (как в анкете) "За чистый интернет" и галочка типо согласен


Был вариан с перевернутым знаком вопроса вместо буквы "i" современно и по теме 

 

Я нарисовать могу хоть сотню вариантов! Давайте только идеи!

----------


## Not

[quote=Saule;116769]В противном случае это должно быть что-то нейтральное (т.е. не буква). Но при этом максимально простое (как quote]

Ну кинь идейку! Какой образ (картинка, символ и т.д.) тебе кажется наиболее удачным в данном случае.

----------


## Vindeta

Логотип Олега лучший !


--------------
p.s. от Vsoft

----------


## Not

> Логотим Олега лучший !
> 
> 
> --------------
> p.s. от Vsoft


 
А Олег это кто? :Shocked:

----------


## Палыч

> А Олег это кто?


Олег Зайцев, автор программы АВЗ (AVZ)  и один из отцов-основателей VirusInfo.

----------


## Not

> Олег Зайцев, автор программы АВЗ (AVZ) и один из отцов-основателей VirusInfo.


аааа........ :pray: 
а он тоже логотип сделал? :Upset:

----------


## Палыч

Логотип? Нуууу... можно сказать и логотип. 
Вообще-то, Vindeta наверно имел в виду ярлык программы: чёрный щит с жёлтой буквой Z.

----------


## Not

А может такую картинку нарисовать?      :lol:

----------


## Not

> Логотип? Нуууу... можно сказать и логотип. 
> Вообще-то, Vindeta наверно имел в виду ярлык программы: чёрный щит с жёлтой буквой Z.


ааааа.....  понятно.

----------


## maXmo

если продолжать тему щита, что, если придать щиту форму буквы V – просто добавить разрез сверху, можно ещё… не знаю, как это называется (чеканкой?)… по поверхности щита подчеркнуть именно контур буквы V, но это наверно, уже не будет чем-то простым…

Ещё была идея насчёт белой перчатки (которой пыль проверяют) – идеальное соответствие девизу, но тогда цветовую гамму форума придётся менять кардинально.

Насчёт сайта на скорую руку – шапка темновата, остальное очень даже весьма  :Smiley:

----------


## RiC

> Я нарисовать могу хоть сотню вариантов! Давайте только идеи!


Художник из меня от слова "худо", поэтому только в качестве идеи такой вариант -

----------


## Not

> Художник из меня от слова "худо", поэтому только в качестве идеи такой вариант -


В таком варианте теряется идея "За чистый интернет - Да! (галочка в клетке)" Это как в анкетах, избирательных билютенях и т.д. И клетка с галкой должны быть либо после текста либо внизу.

----------


## Not

> если продолжать тему щита, что, если придать щиту форму буквы V –


Был у меня и такой вариант. Мне не понравилось и я не стал его выкладывать. Замена щита (заменяет букву U) есть в 2х вариантах.
Тем более, что выражались мысли по поводу того, что щит, мечь и т.д уже слишком избито.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Мне больше всего понравился третий с конца, IMHO самый изящный.

----------


## Not

Вне конкурсные работы

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Saule

> В таком варианте теряется идея "За чистый интернет - Да! (галочка в клетке)" Это как в анкетах, избирательных билютенях и т.д. И клетка с галкой должны быть либо после текста либо внизу.


А на мой взгляд, ничего не теряется. Всё, наоборот, очень понятно.

----------


## maXmo

Букавки ещё более избиты  :Smiley: 
Если набросать именно схематичный логотип, то я его видел примерно так.

----------


## pig

Просто V в круге. Аналогично знакам копирайта  :Smiley:

----------


## Not



----------


## Not

> Просто V в круге. Аналогично знакам копирайта


а это не круг а лупа :Cheesy:

----------


## anton_dr

> а это не круг а лупа


Это не насчет рисунка, это была подана идея  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Это не насчет рисунка, это была подана идея


А я подумал наоборот :Cheesy: 

На самом деле у меня дома комп завален уже всякими вариантами начиная от буквы V в круге и заканчивая рисунками с мышеловкой....
Все, что то не то. Нет такого, что бы сказать "Вот оно!" :Embarassed:

----------


## DVi

> Мне лупа больше нравится. Прошу мой голос перенести за нее


Мне тоже лупа нравится  :Cheesy:

----------


## Not

По моему тебя совсем не туда клонит  :Wink:

----------


## drongo

У меня ещё одна мысль появилась , баллончик -опрыскиватель от тараканов, муравьёв и остальных ползучих  жучков. 
на баллончике в трёхмерном изображении и на писать for clean internet  :Wink:

----------


## Not

> У меня ещё одна мысль появилась , баллончик -опрыскиватель от тараканов, муравьёв и остальных ползучих жучков. 
> на баллончике в трёхмерном изображении и на писать for clean internet


ты не поверишь...... такое я тоже рисовал! :Cheesy: 
Балончик и вместо дихлофоса VIRUSINFO написано.
Но как логотип мне показалось не катит. Вечером могу выложить (если с компа не удалил)

----------


## drongo

Верю  :Wink:  Но как я раньше написал, именно на баллончике  написать for the  clean internet. 
А  быть может virusinfo  на фоне руки написать держащую баллончик  :Wink:  Ну и пару тараканов  которые убегают   :Wink: ))

----------


## Not

> А быть может virusinfo на фоне руки написать держащую баллончик  Ну и пару тараканов которые убегают ))


Была даже идея нарисовать морду с надписью на лбу "Вирус" и кулак с наколотыми на пальцах "инфо" бъющий этой морде в челюсть

----------


## Not

Вопрос к админам.
Судя по кол-ву людей которые проголосовали "против всех" представленные варианты многим не нравяться.
Может быть отредактировать (убрать одинаковые , оставить по одному) картинки в голосовании и добавить еще вариантов 5?

 
 4 варианта

 
2 варианта

 
2 варианта

----------


## Arkadiy

Я уже третий раз пытаюсь что то выбрать, но никак не могу решится. Может сделаем три тура? Допустим во второй проходят лишь те, у кого больше определённого процента голосов, и так далее выбирая из хороших лучшее.

----------


## anton_dr

Нет, голосование уже практически потеряло смысл, так как все уже перетасовалось. Мы лучше еще повыбираем. Может, вас натолкнут на гениальную мысль и родится шедевр  :Smiley: 

скорей всего организуем еще один тур.

----------


## Not

> Нет, голосование уже практически потеряло смысл, так как все уже перетасовалось. Мы лучше еще повыбираем. Может, вас натолкнут на гениальную мысль и родится шедевр 
> 
> скорей всего организуем еще один тур.


А расширить кол-во вариантов то можно? 
Шедевры обычно рождаются уже после того, как все выбрали и сделали.
Заходишь на сайт с красующемся логотипом и тут тебя осиняет...... ".. надо ж было....." но уже поздно, логотип уже пару мес в раскрутке.
Вот так обычно и бывает.


P.S. и со мной можно на ТЫ. Вы как то меня старит :Smiley:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Логотип в виде печати, - мол "проверено, мин нет"  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Логотип в виде печати, - мол "проверено, мин нет"


Этот 

  ?

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Да, может быть не именно в таком исполнении, но сама идея, а вообще мне несколько вариантов понравилось.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

> У меня ещё одна мысль появилась , баллончик -опрыскиватель от тараканов, муравьёв и остальных ползучих жучков. 
> на баллончике в трёхмерном изображении и на писать for clean internet


 
Вот балончик (правда это только пробная заготовка была по этому не очень прорисованно)

----------


## Not

> Букавки ещё более избиты 
> Если набросать именно схематичный логотип, то я его видел примерно так.


можно и так


можно еще десятком вариантов
но это опять щит......

----------


## NickGolovko

*Общие положения*

Во втором этапе конкурса будут участвовать претенденты, за чьи работы в сумме было отдано не менее 10 голосов. После закрытия голосования по первому этапу участникам будут разосланы информационные письма с описанием задания на второй этап. Также задание будет размещено в отдельной теме, в которой впоследствии состоится голосование. Заранее могу сообщить, что конкурсные работы во втором этапе будут объемнее, организованы по принципу портфолио, и в требования будут включены конкретные пиксельные размеры или лимиты для изображений.

----------


## anton_dr

Еще хочу добавить. Даже если до начала второго этапа, варианты *Not* не наберут 10 голосов (что маловероятно), он все равно будет приглашен для участия.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Еще хочу добавить. Даже если до начала второго этапа, варианты *Not* не наберут 10 голосов (что маловероятно), он все равно будет приглашен для участия.


 
Спасибо :Cheesy:

----------


## Not

графити

----------


## Not



----------


## NickGolovko

Стрела амура  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Стрела амура


да, что то есть........ :Oops:  особенно в такой цветовой гамме.
а может фон кровью заляпать?  :Smiley: 

сам наконечник можно и убрать.
это наброски, 
так,  может кому идея дельная придетт :Smiley:

----------


## Not

А когда 2й тур планируется?
А то меня не будет в Москве с 01,07,07 по 16,07,07

Боюсь пропустить.....

----------


## pig

> Стрела амура


А я почему-то Пиккера вспомнил. А вторая ассоциация - сатана из комиксов Эффеля, тоже со стрелами.

----------


## anton_dr

> А когда 2й тур планируется?
> А то меня не будет в Москве с 01,07,07 по 16,07,07
> 
> Боюсь пропустить.....


Вот с числа первого и планируется. Но, мы подождем ваши варианты тоже. без вашего участия он не закончится, можете не переживать.

----------


## NickGolovko

Тридцатого опрос закроется, в тот же день будут разосланы письма. Две недели мы дадим на подготовку задания, и, как только поступят все варианты, откроем новое голосование.

----------


## Not

> Тридцатого опрос закроется, в тот же день будут разосланы письма. Две недели мы дадим на подготовку задания, и, как только поступят все варианты, откроем новое голосование.


Самое веселое то, что меня как раз две недели после 30 го и не будет. :Huh:

----------


## Not

Посмотрел на Вашу иконку favicon.ico и подумал ".. а почему бы и нет?"

----------


## NickGolovko

Это не наше, а vBulletin, но идею можете заюзать.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Тридцатого опрос закроется, в тот же день будут разосланы письма. Две недели мы дадим на подготовку задания, и, как только поступят все варианты, откроем новое голосование.


 
хм....... ели меня не будет эти две недели, то как же успеть подготовиться?... :Cheesy:

----------


## Not

> Это не наше, а vBulletin, но идею можете заюзать.


 
заюзаем, заюзаем.  :Type 2:

----------


## Not

цвета могут быть разными

----------


## Not

> Да, может быть не именно в таком исполнении, но сама идея, а вообще мне несколько вариантов понравилось.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

2 drongo
 <<По моему тебя совсем не туда клонит >>

 V в круге и вопросительный знак.... почему не туда?
вопросительный знак на мой взгляд очень даже по теме.
Я попал в первый раз на этот портал не для того, что бы поучавствовать в конкурсе логотипов(это я потом увидел, что логотип выбирают и решил помочь чем могу). Я пришел сюда с вопросом и просьбой помочь мне в лечении моего компа. И у меня на тот момент были именно вопросы "как удалить вирус?"

я человек творческий и вырисовываю в картинках свои мысли (а то голова пухнет :Smiley:  ) а картинки для других людей могут послужить основой для создания своего варианта логотипа.

----------


## Not

Кстати этот значек можно использовать на форуме 

вмесо этого 


а этот  или этот 
вместо этого 



а можно и не использовать..

----------


## NickGolovko

Бррр  :Smiley:  Просто зомби.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Бррр  Просто зомби.


 
где? :Shocked:

----------


## NickGolovko

Последнее изображение.  :Smiley:  Фиолетовый весь, аж жуть.  :Smiley:

----------


## Not

> Последнее изображение.  Фиолетовый весь, аж жуть.


 
ах это.... :Smiley: 

так лучше??

----------


## Not



----------


## Not



----------


## Not

заставка VIRUSINFO на рабочий стол 1024х728
http://virusinfo.ucoz.ru/logoinfo/infoscreen.jpg

----------


## Not

слегка отредактированный вариант

----------


## Олег777

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=169
Нижний - СУППЕРР!!!! 
+1000000000

----------


## drongo

> 


Очень очень интересная находка, гипнотизирует однако  :Wink: 
Надо только чуть уменьшить скорость, и подобрать части гифа так, чтобы было без дёрганий в конце цикла.

----------


## Not

> Очень очень интересная находка, гипнотизирует однако 
> Надо только чуть уменьшить скорость, и подобрать части гифа так, чтобы было без дёрганий в конце цикла.


Да это я просто так на скорую руку набросал. Анимировать можно любой из представленых материалов.
Если ее уменьшить до размеров логотипа, то такого эффекта не будет. хотя.....

Из этого можно сделать заставку на рабочий стол или еще чего.

P.S. Я эти заготовки даже не сохранил, но если будет потребность сварганю новые.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Я вот на что хочу ваше внимание обратить, наш сайт предоставляет людям экстренную антивирусную помощь, что-то вроде скорой помощи, последней надежды на исцеление, когда все другие (штатный антивирусы, помощь друга, звонок в суппорт и т.д.) не дали результата.

Пока ни в одной варианте тема *экстренной антивирусной помощи* не фигурирует, а зря. Надо учитывать маркетинговую составляющую.

Потом фразу "экстренная антивирусная помощь", по сути обновленную и более четкую миссию проекта, можно вставить в шапку сайта и в заголовок. Текущая "For the clean internet" слишком размыта, ее можно оставить в виде девиза.

----------


## Not

> Я вот на что хочу ваше внимание обратить, наш сайт предоставляет людям экстренную антивирусную помощь, что-то вроде скорой помощи,

----------


## drongo

Можно сделать активную трёхмерную кнопку в виде печати : Antimalware Emergency  Help .( у нас пока 2 варианта: английский и русский, может сделать  флажки  с линками на правила ?)

----------


## Not

> наш сайт предоставляет людям экстренную антивирусную помощь,


Ну если так, то вот такой вариант




P.S. кстати рисунок этот полностью нарисован с нуля.

----------


## Muzzle

пост #171 тянет на логотип,а вот в шапке можно поколдовать на тему которую предложил Ilya. имхо

----------


## Not

А чего аватарку то не поменял?

----------


## Gotcha

> А чего аватарку то не поменял?


Он боится, тыж его потом в покое не оставишь, ему аватарки сниться будут в страшных снах.  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Not

> Он боится, тыж его потом в покое не оставишь, ему аватарки сниться будут в страшных снах ("А ты, поменял аватарку").


Злой ты....... не добрый :Cheesy:

----------


## Gotcha

Кстати, может быть взять красноармейца в разработку по борьбе с вирусами. Нравиться мне как он пальцем в цель тыкает убедительно.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Разбиваемая конструкция - зловред ^)

----------


## Not

> Кстати, может быть взять красноармейца в разработку по борьбе с вирусами. Нравиться мне как он пальцем в цель тыкает убедительно.


 
Думаю в качестве наглядной агитации можно и плакатики поуродовать :Cheesy:

----------


## drongo

> Думаю в качестве наглядной агитации можно и плакатики поуродовать


Надпись  : "Ты точно выполнил правила ? "  :Cheesy:

----------


## Not

> Надпись : "Ты точно выполнил правила ? "


 
Это в чей огород камень???? :Cheesy:

----------


## drongo

> Это в чей огород камень????


Не в чей :Wink: 
Прикольно получиться, если правила точно не выполняют- буду ссылаться на плакат  :Wink:

----------


## Not

> Не в чей
> Прикольно получиться, если правила точно не выполняют- буду ссылаться на плакат

----------


## drongo

> 


Два раза "ты"- перебор  :Wink: Шрифт заменить на старинный, оригинала  :Wink:

----------


## Not

> Два раза "ты"- перебор Шрифт заменить на старинный, оригинала


Упс... :Wink: 
не заметил первого "ТЫ"
а вот со шрифтом хуже.
буду дома тогда сделаю

----------


## NickGolovko

Спасибо всем! Первый тур конкурса завершен. 

По совокупности голосов во втором туре примут участие:

radioelectron
Oleg777
bo1
pt3in2
wowanka
Not

Задание на второй тур опубликовано в теме http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...388#post119388

Эта тема и опрос закрыты.

----------

